# Newborn kid with cleft lip?



## Carmarhal67 (May 4, 2021)

Hi all, my doe, Petunia, just had two babies, and one of them looks like it has a cleft lip or something similar. What if anything can I do about this? Can this kid survive? I'm relatively new to raising goats so assume I don't know anything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't good. There is nothing you can do for them. They usually can't breathe and eat at the same time. You will need to check if the top palate has a hole in it.


----------



## Kristendanae (Aug 29, 2019)

I had a doeling with a cleft a few years ago. The poor girl didn't make it very long. She choked every time she tried to eat. I can't tell from your picture though if that's what it is. Does it have a hole in the roof of its mouth?


----------



## Carmarhal67 (May 4, 2021)

Kristendanae said:


> I had a doeling with a cleft a few years ago. The poor girl didn't make it very long. She choked every time she tried to eat. I can't tell from your picture though if that's what it is. Does it have a hole in the roof of its mouth?


I haven't checked yet. Mother is agitated, trying to give her space.


----------



## Kristendanae (Aug 29, 2019)

Has the baby nursed yet? I noticed my doeling had one bc there was milk coming out of her nose when she would nurse


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

I am sorry that happened.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

I’m so sorry! The kid will likely not make it... I have never heard of a kid with a cleft lip ever living. They can’t eat, or drink. Again, I’m so sorry. 😞


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Check the pallet. Find out if your vet cannot help?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also - don’t repeat the sire/ dam breeding going forward. So sorry about your kid


----------

